# Nur dem, der das Glück verachtet, wird Erkenntnis (Trakl)



## Löwenfrau

Trakl: "Nur dem, der das Glück verachtet, wird Erkenntnis"

"Erkenntnis werden" - is it the same thing to say that only to him who despises luck/happines comes knowledge?


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Yes but quite weird German, I have to say. You would never actually hear anyone talking like that.


----------



## Demiurg

More common is "zuteilwerden":  _... wird Erkenntnis zuteil._


----------



## Kajjo

The phrase "es wird Erkenntnis / Erkenntnis werden" is not grammatical in contemporary German. It sounds very weird and plain wrong. Optimistically analysed, it is elliptical:

_...wird Erkenntnis zuteil [werden]. <see Demiurg>
...wird Erkenntnis erlangen._


----------



## jedna

Hi Löwenfrau,

Wow, Trakl, one of my favourites! Most beautiful poems! Guess you know Hölderlin and Paul Celan too?
Knowledge is okay. I'd say: He will _gain_ knowledge. But with knowledge is meant more than the knowledge
as we normally use it. This knowledge means also insight, understanding in a more or less metaphysical/mythical way, after me.
And yes, it's not actually spoken German language, and it never was. It's poetical language, and a very beautiful one!


----------



## berndf

Löwenfrau said:


> Trakl: "Nur dem, der das Glück verachtet, *wird *Erkenntnis"
> 
> "Erkenntnis werden" - is it the same thing to say that only to him who despises luck/happines comes knowledge?


_Only to him who despises happiness, knowledge *grows/will grow*.
_
I disagree with Demiurg and Kajjo. _Werden _is here a full verb in its own right with the meaning _grow, develop_ and neither an auxiliary nor a copula verb.


----------



## jedna

Concerning 'knowledge' I really tend to 'insight'.

Duden, one of the best (probably _the_ best) German dictionaries, says: Erkenntnis: Erkennung, Einsicht (Insight). Knowledge means: 'Wissen' oder 'Kenntnis', and that's not what Trakl wrote (and meant, after me)
Sorry, but if it comes to such frail poetry one has to be very critical, don't you think? 
Kind regards,
Jedna


----------



## berndf

In ordinary language you are right. In the English and German philosophical traditions _Erkenntnis_ and _knowledge_ are used very much the same way and each term is accepted as the appropriate translations of the other.

This is a poetic text, again a different context. But I would thing the context is closer to philosophical than the everyday usage and I would therefore prefer_ knowledge_.


----------



## jedna

The context is close to philosophy, you say. In the philosophical sense one uses: cognition.
But I think that Trakl didn't write in technical philosophical terms, even if his poems breathe (and consist of) a deep philosophical atmosphere, and 'Erkenntnis' as he used it had a little bit more emotional/metaphysical, more intimate/human/poetical overtone than 'Erkenntnis' as used in philosophy (Erkenntnistheorie). I think, if he wanted to communicate 'knowledge', he might have choosen for 'Weisheit' (wisdom) all in the poetical/literary tradition of his time. But,to be honest: I can't recall the very poem, so for me it's all a bit of a 'wild guess' having read Trakl long ago. Maybe Löwenfrau (or you yourself) would send me the title,
I would love to re-read it?
Kind regards
Jedna


----------



## berndf

jedna said:


> In the philosophical sense one uses: cognition.


No, cognition is one of the tools for acquiring knowledge but cognition is not knowledge.

I understand your problem. I have studied Erkenntnistheorie for several years and also worked in the field and it always bothered me that there is no proper way in English to reproduce the distinction between _Kenntnis _and _Erkenntnis_. Sometimes it is better to translate _Erkenntnis_ with _knowledge_ and sometimes with _gaining of knowledge_. Here I find_ knowledge _fits better because the result and not the process is meant. The process is described by the verb _werden_.


----------



## jedna

Yes, it's always difficult to translate terms like these and maybe that's why there's always so much misunderstanding among (not only) philosophers (even in their own mutual language). At the moment I'm reading Bergson, some of his works in English, some in German (French is not my strongest point -helas) and I experience the trouble they all (German and English translators) have with translating for instance the term 'durée' even if they perfectly understand what Bergson means...
But I only partially agree if you say; werden is the process. To me it's (could be read as) the process as well as the end of the process (zukommen/zuteilwerden) if I understand 'werden' well. Nevertheless, I hope we could help Löwenfrau a little bit forward. And as to poetry: One of the most tempting things of it is, that everyone can put his/her own ideas/feelings in it, except when it comes to translating for editing purposes...
At the moment I am translating the complete works of the Italian 'father of hermetism', Giuseppe Ungaretti, (and...Löwenfrau: who lived several years in Brazil and gave lectures there!) and experience every minute of the day the struggle (not only to understand what he meant) but also in finding the best equivalents in my own (Dutch) language.
Wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende, und vielen Dank für den interessanten Stoff zum Nachdenken!
Herzl. Gruß,
Jedna

Ich vergaß: Erkenntnisphilosophie heißt auf Holländisch: Kennisfilosofie (Kenntnisphilosophie) Da fängt die Sprachverwirrung schon an....


----------



## Kajjo

Yes, I agree that _Erkenntnis _and _Wissen _are quite different concepts, and _knowledge_ might be a proper translation for both terms, however, it tends to be interpreted by "normal people" as _Wissen_ rather than _Erkenntnis._ So personally, I prefer the translation _insight_ in this special case, because that is what Trakl most probably meant: It's about understanding how the world works, not about collecting simple technical facts.

Another important term is _Glück_ and I wonder whether you are all so sure that he meant _happiness_. Is this supported by other proverbs of Trakl? Why not translate it as _luck_? At least the first I thought about was _Pech vs. Glück_ and not _Frohsinn/Glückseligkeit_.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> because that is what Trakl most probably meant: It's about understanding how the world works, not about collecting simple technical facts.


You are trying to induce a distinction into English that doesn't exist. _Knowledge_ is as much about individual facts as it is about understanding.


Kajjo said:


> Why not translate it as _luck_?


_Luck_ is something you have in the lottery or in penalty kicks when the striker of the opposite team misses.


----------



## jedna

I would prefer, maybe: bliss, felicity. 'Luckiness' could do, but is in my opinion not exactly as Trakl meant, not strong enough.
The German "Glückseligkeit' should be too much. "Luck" is too 'worldly', doesn't contain the metaphysical atmosphere.
'Frohsinn' sounds too much like: Fröhlichkeit/Optimismus. I wonder if there's a reliable English translation of Trakl's poetry...?
Maybe 'luckiness' after all...?



berndf said:


> You are trying to induce a distinction into English that doesn't exist. _Knowledge_ is as much about individual facts as it is about understanding.
> 
> _Luck_ is something you have in the lottery or in penalty kicks when the striker of the opposite team misses.



Yes, I agree, berndf. Exactly the images I get, thinking of 'luck'.



Löwenfrau said:


> Trakl: "Nur dem, der das Glück verachtet, wird Erkenntnis"
> 
> "Erkenntnis werden" - is it the same thing to say that only to him who despises luck/happines comes knowledge?



I really would like you to pass the title of the poem, or if it has no title, to pass the title of the volume which includes this one. Reading the poem as a whole could be of great help in finding the best English equivalents for the words that puzzle you.

I have been searching in my own 'Trakls' and did find the line! It is one of Trakl's aphorisms and not part of a poem.
The best translation for Glück, after thinking and re-thinking is in my opinion: Happiness.
Definitely!!!!
Paraphrase: If you have a life full of weariness (in the melancholic/philosophical sense - like Trakl experienced by himself) and if you are willing to suffer (mentally) and to accept the depths, only then you will see 'the true 'light' (Erkenntnis). True light not meant in the religious sense, I think, more 'Lebensphilosophie'-like. (Nietzsche/Schopenhauer among others).


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> The phrase "es wird Erkenntnis / Erkenntnis werden" is not grammatical in contemporary German. It sounds very weird and plain wrong. Optimistically analysed, it is elliptical:
> 
> _...wird Erkenntnis zuteil [werden]. <see Demiurg>
> ...wird Erkenntnis erlangen._



Is this true? I agree that it is not "normal" style. but I am in doubt that it is ungrammatically.
But "Ihm wird Erkenntnis" is not "ungrammatical". It sounds old-fashioned but in poetic style and "high style" (hohem Stil) it is grammatical.
"Erkenntnis werden" always requires a dative object. (I did not find exceptions, but may be there are.) Because "Erkenntnis" is singular, "werden" is used in singular. It is the subject of the sentence. "Erkenntnis wird ihm" = Er erlangt Erkenntnis.
"Erkenntnis wird"="Erkenntnis entsteht" in another sense is possible but seldom used.

*Knowledge - Enlightenment*
I think, in Trakls phrase  "Erkenntnis" is not simply knowledge but knowledge with connotation "enlightenment". Is there an English word for this?


----------



## jedna

*Knowledge - Enlightenment*
I think, in Trakls phrase  "Erkenntnis" is not simply knowledge but knowledge with connotation "enlightenment". Is there an English word for this?[/QUOTE]

to enlight, after my dictionary is -apart from a religious connotation- only used in the sense of teaching, to inform, let ones light shinie on..., and: jemanden leuchten. Enlightment as such exists in the English language.
You are right, it's not simply knowledge, but enlightenment doesn't transmit the metaphysical part which Trakl -in my opinion- had in mind using Erkenntnis. Maybe 'insight' is the closest after all.


----------



## Kajjo

jedna said:


> but enlightment doesn't transmit the metaphysical part


In my opinion, "enlightenment" carries very much metaphysical connotations. Maybe too much so. 

Still, I prefer "insight" because it seems to convey the notion of understanding, grasping how the world works, best.



berndf said:


> _Knowledge_ is as much about individual facts as it is about understanding.


Yes, but the primary meaning for the everyday reader is more about _Wissen_. Knowledge might be about insight for the educated reader, but when just hearing the word, most people focus on _Wissen_ rather than _Erkenntnis. _ I am afraid you are too educated and sophisticated to properly judge how such a word is received by common people.


----------



## Hutschi

*Knowledge - with connotation "Insight" *
Yes, "insight" is much better. Thank you.


----------



## jedna

Yes, "insight" is much better. Thank you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jedna

Kajjo said:


> In my opinion, "enlightenment" carries very much metaphysical connotations. Maybe too much so.
> I agree if it comes to religious enlightenment. But enlightenment as meant as a translation of Erkenntnis is after me too much connected to the Enlightenment in the sense of Rousseau.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Still, I prefer "insight" because it seems to convey the notion of understanding, grasping how the world works, best.


The opposite is true. _Knowledge_ can be used to denote an abstract concept. _Insight_ is always specific into something particular one has _insight in_.


Kajjo said:


> primary meaning...  reader is more about _Wissen_.


English has one word were German has three, _Wissen, Kenntnis and Erkenntnis_. Taking knowledge to mean one of the three more than the other would be a mistake.


Kajjo said:


> for the everyday


Even if there were a difference between everyday and learned language here, which I deny, this would hardly be relevant as the question is not about everyday language.


----------



## jedna

Erkenntnis1= English: insight, consciousness.
For instance:Erkenntnisse der Forschung. Erkenntnis der Lage. Sich einer Erkenntnis (nicht) verschließen. Zu der Erkenntnis gelangen/kommen.
Erkenntnis2= (auch Philosophie) English: knowledge.
For instance: (Bibel) der Baum der Erkenntnis. The tree of knowledge.


----------



## berndf

jedna said:


> Erkenntnisse der Forschung


Ich kann mir keinen englischen Satz vorstellen, wo _insights of research_ passen würde. Da müsstes du ein Beispiel geben.


jedna said:


> Erkenntnis der Lage


Es gibt den Ausdruck _die_ _Kenntnis der Lage_ und _das Erkennen der Lage_ aber nicht _die_ _Erkenntnis der Lage_.

Aber von diesen Details abgesehen, scheinst Du keine Aussage zu bestätigen, das _insight_ immer konkret ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich schreibe jetzt Deutsch, weil ich das Englisch nicht genau genug kann, Löwenfrau kann ja recht gut deutsch.

Erkenntnis ist sowohl ein Prozess als auch das Ergebnis des Prozesses.
Wissen ist die Kenntnis von Fakten und Beziehung von Fakten.
Bei Erkenntnis kommen Gefühle und Betrachtungen über die Wahrheit dazu.

"Jemandem wird Erkenntnis" betrachtet den Umschlag: noch keine Erkenntnis -> Erkenntnis.
Oft geschieht das als "Erleuchtung" (Man erkennt etwas plötzlich, ohne zu wissen warum. Heureka!)
Oder es geschieht als Einsicht. (eine schwächere Form der Erleuchtung zusammen mit begründetem Wissen bzw. Glauben.)
(Wissen wurde lange als begründeter wahrer Glauben aufgefasst, was aber zu Paradoxien führt.)

"Jemandem wird Erkenntnis" betrachtet zugleich den unbewussten Erkenntnisprozess. Jemand erkennt etwas - hier scheint es eher ein bewusster, aktiver  Prozess zu sein.

Man muss auch "nur der das Glück verachtet" mit betrachten, denn es definiert den Kontext mit.
Glück: es hat zwei wesentliche Bedeutungen: 1. den mentalen Zustand glücklich zu sein und die entsprechenden Bedingungen. 2. den zufälligen Status, dass die glückliche von mehreren Möglichkeiten zufällig eintritt.

Nur wer beides verachtet (hier wohl: außer acht lässt) - kann Erkenntnis erlangen, sie erreicht ihn auch unbewusst, sie wird ihm.

Also: Erkenntnis wird durch aktives Handeln (das Zufall verringert) und durch Unzufriedenheit (das die Suche beflügelt.)

Der Spruch insgesamt erscheint mir polemisch, fast in Richtung Buddhismus gehend.


----------



## jedna

Ich kann mir keinen englischen Satz vorstellen, wo _insights of research_ passen würde. Da müsstes du ein Beispiel geben.

Dies fand ich u. A. im Internet:
*Nonchannel functions of the calcium channel γ subunit: Insight from research on the Stargazer mutant*

Es gibt den Ausdruck _Kenntnis der Lage_ und_ Erkennen der Lage_ aber nicht _Erkenntnis der Lage_.
Ja, ich seh was du meinst. Hatte es aber so als Beispiel gefunden in mein Wörterbuch (De Grote Van Dale Deutsch-Holländisch = den
Holländischen Duden) gefunden und die wichtigsten Sachen ins Englische übersetzt.
Erkenntnis1  [ɛɐ̯'kɛntnɪs] (die; 2e naamval: Erkenntnis; meervoud: Erkenntnisse)woordvormen_inzicht, besef _▼ _(insight,_ _conscousness_) voorbeelden Erkenntnisse der Forschung wetenschappelijke verworvenheden, door de wetenschap verworven inzichten in klarer Erkenntnis der Lage in het volle besef van de situatie sich einer Erkenntnis (nicht) verschließen voor iets de ogen (niet) sluiten zu der Erkenntnis gelangen/kommen …tot het besef/inzicht komen … 
Erkenntnis2 (geen meervoud)weten, kennis (_knowledge_) (ook filosofie) het kennen _▼ voorbeelden(Bijbel) der Baum der Erkenntnis de boom der kennis

die kursivierten Worte wurden von mir hinzugefügt.

Aber von diesen Details abgesehen, scheinst Du keine Aussage zu bestätigen, das insight immer konkret ist.[/QUOTE]

Ich denke schon das insight konkret ist. In unserem Falle hat es m.E. aber auch einen poëtischen Unterton, etwas gefühlsmäßiges
was sich nicht so einfach in Worte fassen lässt.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich schreibe jetzt Deutsch, weil ich das Englisch nicht genau genug kann, Löwenfrau kann ja recht gut deutsch.


Ist wohl auch besser. Die Diskussion hatte mit dem deutschen Satz und seiner Bedeutung schon lange nichts mehr zu tun und es ging nur noch um die englische Sprache.


----------



## jedna

Man muss auch "nur der das Glück verachtet" mit betrachten, denn es definiert den Kontext mit.
Glück: es hat zwei wesentliche Bedeutungen: 1. den mentalen Zustand glücklich zu sein und die entsprechenden Bedingungen. 2. den zufälligen Status, dass die glückliche von mehreren Möglichkeiten zufällig eintritt.


Jeder Satz: geniale Analyse, geniale Erklärung! Der hier von mir kopiërte aber ganz besonders. Chapeau!!!


----------



## elroy

I find "knowledge" more convincing than "insight(s)," since "Erkenntnis" in the original is used in an uncountable sense.  For "insight*s*" I would expect "Erkenntnis*se*" or "Einsichten" and for "insight" (uncountable) I would expect "Einsicht."


----------



## Kajjo

jedna said:


> es hat zwei wesentliche Bedeutungen: 1. den mentalen Zustand glücklich zu sein und die entsprechenden Bedingungen. 2. den zufälligen Status, dass die glückliche von mehreren Möglichkeiten zufällig eintritt.


Ja, und mich wundert immer noch (siehe #12, 2. Absatz), dass Ihr Euch alle so sicher seid, dass (1) gemeint ist. 

Wenn man Glück (im Sinne von Zufall) ablehnt und stattdessen erkennt und versteht, warum die Dinge passieren... wieso kann dieser Gedanke nicht gemeint sein? Für mich klingt das nicht absurd.

Oder andersherum: Ergibt es wirklich tiefschürfenden Sinn, dass durch Abwesenheit von Glücklichsein ausgerechnet Erkenntnis eintreten sollte?


berndf said:


> Ich kann mir keinen englischen Satz vorstellen, wo _insights of research_ passen würde. Da müsstes du ein Beispiel geben.


Das war ja aber auch nicht die Behauptung. Im naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich ist es eine ganz normale, übliche Formulierung, dass "research ... gave new insights into ...", "gained insight into" und so weiter. Da sehe ich nun wahrlich keinen Widerspruch. Das soll aber nicht bedeuten, dass ich "knowledge" als schlechte Übersetzung empfinde. Ich meine nur, dass _knowledge _eben viele Bedeutungen haben kann und die hier gemeinte nicht offensichtlich ist, wenn man einfach nur _knowledge _übersetzt.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ---
> Wenn man Glück (im Sinne von Zufall) ablehnt und stattdessen erkennt und versteht, warum die Dinge passieren... wieso kann dieser Gedanke nicht gemeint sein? Für mich klingt das nicht absurd.
> ...
> Das war ja aber auch nicht die Behauptung. Im naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich ist es eine ganz normale, übliche Formulierung, dass "research ... gave new insights into ...", "gained insight into" und so weiter. Da sehe ich nun wahrlich keinen Widerspruch. Das soll aber nicht bedeuten, dass ich "knowledge" als schlechte Übersetzung empfinde. Ich meine nur, dass _knowledge _eben viele Bedeutungen haben kann und die hier gemeinte nicht offensichtlich ist, wenn man einfach nur _knowledge _übersetzt.



Da stimmen wir völlig überein.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich meine nur, dass _knowledge _eben viele Bedeutungen haben kann und die hier gemeinte nicht offensichtlich ist, wenn man einfach nur _knowledge _übersetzt.


Das würde dann stimmen, wenn Du davon ausgehen könntest, dass die von den deutschen Begrifflichkeiten her vorgebenden Unterscheidungen universell wären und es im Englischen nur einfach andere Wörter für dieselben gedanklichen Unterscheidungen gäben. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Wir haben im Deutschen zwei orthogonale Unterscheidungsebenen _Wissen-Erkenntnis_ und _abstrakt-konkret_. Englisch macht die Unterscheidung zwischen den *Abstrakta *_Wissen _und _Erkenntnis _aber konzeptionell nicht. Für das Abstraktum (_Wissen/Erkenntnis als solche(s)_) gibt es nur einen Begriff _knowledge_. Grundlegend ist im Englischen die Unterscheidung zwischen Abstraktum (_knowledge_) und Konkretum (_knowledge of/about something_). In meinem Vorschlag


berndf said:


> Only to him who despises happiness, knowledge *grows/will grow*.


ist_ knowledge _unzweideutig ein Abstraktum und definiert damit den korrekten Kontext. _Knowledge _durch _insight _zu ersetzen würde diesen Kontext nur wieder in die falsche Richtung verfälschen, weil _insight _nur als Konkretum und nicht als Abstraktum existiert und die unweigerliche Frage wäre _insight into what?_


----------



## Hutschi

To me the problem is that "knowledge" is a closed concept, while "Erkenntnis" is a process and the result of a process. It is difficult to explain in English. I think, it also should be "knowledge emerges" rather than "grows".
Et the begin there was no knowledge but at the end it was. To me the main problem with knowledge is not abstract vs. concrete, the process.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> weil _insight _nur als Konkretum und nicht als Abstraktum existiert


Das bezweifle ich allerdings. Zwar ist "insight into..." eine häufige Konstellation, aber "spark of insight" sind allgemeinsprachlich oder "evidence of insight", "insight and foresight" oder "Do animals have insight?" im naturwissenschaftlichen Umfeld durchaus gängige Ausdrucksweisen. Schau mal auf britannica.com nach Artikeln über "insight". Ich kaufe das noch nicht, dass "insight" hier keine passende Übersetzung wäre. Siehe z.B. diesen Artikel und seine Verwendung des Wortes "insight".



berndf said:


> und die unweigerliche Frage wäre _insight into what?_


Das ist ja im Deutschen nicht so anders. Auch da fragt man sich unwillkürlich, worauf sich denn die Erkenntnis bezieht. Aber man kann im Englischen durchaus "insight" ohne "into" verwenden und das Ziel der Erkenntnis bleibt genauso offen wie im Deutschen.

*Noch eine andere Frage zum Thema:* Kann mir jemand bitte erklären, wo in diesem Aphorismus überhaupt der Sinn liegen soll? Gerade das Streben nach Glück ist doch der größte Motivationsfaktor für Innovation und Erkenntnis. Wer gar kein Glück sucht, dem nützt auch Erkenntnis nichts, und der wird sie, so denke ich, erst recht nicht erlangen. Gerade auch Erkenntnis erfordert doch Engagement und Mühe, benötigt daher Motivation und Antrieb. Letztlich ist doch alles, was der Mensch tut, letztlich Bedürfnisbefriedigung im Sinne von "soll sich gut anfühlen / soll Glücksgefühl verursachen".

Gerade daher empfinde ich die "Verachtung von Glück" im Sinne davon, reines zufälliges Glück zu verachten, viel sinnvoller als Interpretation. Wer sich Glück erarbeiten möchte, also Erfolge genießen, dem wird doch viel eher Erkenntnis zu teil, als jenem, der einfach auf Zufall und "wird schon gutgehen" vertraut.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe das so:

Einfache Lösung:
Nur dem, der das Glück (den Zufall) verachtet, wird Erkenntnis. Man braucht Zielstrebigkeit, nicht Glück. (Dass es so meiner Meinung nach nicht stimmt, macht nichts.)

Schwierigere Lösung:
Nur dem, der das Glück (die Empfindung von Glück)  verachtet, wird Erkenntnis.
Wenn man rundum glücklich ist, hört man auf zu suchen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Einfache Lösung:
> Nur dem, der das Glück (den Zufall) verachtet, wird Erkenntnis. Man braucht Zielstrebigkeit, nicht Glück. (Dass es so meiner Meinung nach nicht stimmt, macht nichts.)


Was ist daran einfach? Das ist genau der schwierige Weg, aber der, der die Menschheit voran gebracht hat. Sonst säßen wir heute noch auf den Bäumen. Nur mit Engagement, mit Mühe, Arbeit und der Investition in Nachdenken, Experimentieren, Ausprobieren lässt sich Fortschritt erzielen. Dass es oftmals halt doch ein Quäntchen Glück braucht, ist unstrittig.



Hutschi said:


> Schwierigere Lösung:
> Nur dem, der das Glück (die Empfindung von Glück) verachtet, wird Erkenntnis.
> Wenn man rundum glücklich ist, hört man auf zu suchen.


Ich denke, hier wird "Verachtung" falsch interpretiert.

Hieße es, _"nur wer nicht glücklich ist, der..."_ würde es Sinn ergeben: Streben nach Glück, nach Verbesserung ist Antrieb für Erkenntnis. Zu viel Wohlbefinden führt zu Faulheit und Antriebslosigkeit. Das könnte ich als Aphorismus kaufen. Aber dazu muss man doch das Glück nicht verachten, sondern eben gerade begehren oder anstreben! Also genau das Gegenteil!


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich kaufe das noch nicht, dass "insight" hier keine passende Übersetzung wäre. Siehe z.B. diesen Artikel und seine Verwendung des Wortes "insight".


Das ist ein anderer Kontext. Hier ist das Abstraktum die _Fähigkeit zur Einsicht (in etwas)_, nicht die _Einsicht as solche_.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> *Noch eine andere Frage zum Thema:* Kann mir jemand bitte erklären, wo in diesem Aphorismus überhaupt der Sinn liegen soll? Gerade das Streben nach Glück ist doch der größte Motivationsfaktor für Innovation und Erkenntnis. Wer gar kein Glück sucht, dem nützt auch Erkenntnis nichts, und der wird sie, so denke ich, erst recht nicht erlangen. Gerade auch Erkenntnis erfordert doch Engagement und Mühe, benötigt daher Motivation und Antrieb. Letztlich ist doch alles, was der Mensch tut, letztlich Bedürfnisbefriedigung im Sinne von "soll sich gut anfühlen / soll Glücksgefühl verursachen".


Eine gute und relevante Frage.

Die Vorstellung, dass Erkenntnis oder Erleuchtung (  vielleicht wäre ja _enlightenment _eine passendste Übersetzung ) das wahre Ziel sein sollte und das Streben nach persönlichem Glück dem nur im Wege steht, ist schon recht verbreitet. Es ist vielleicht ein Fehler, hier von einem westlich-naturwissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisbegriff auszugehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Was ist daran einfach? Das ist genau der schwierige Weg, aber der, der die Menschheit voran gebracht hat. Sonst säßen wir heute noch auf den Bäumen. Nur mit Engagement, mit Mühe, Arbeit und der Investition in Nachdenken, Experimentieren, Ausprobieren lässt sich Fortschritt erzielen. Dass es oftmals halt doch ein Quäntchen Glück braucht, ist unstrittig.



Die grammatische und logische Erklärung ist einfach, nicht der Weg.



Kajjo said:


> Ich denke, hier wird "Verachtung" falsch interpretiert.
> 
> Hieße es, _"nur wer nicht glücklich ist, der..."_ würde es Sinn ergeben: Streben nach Glück, nach Verbesserung ist Antrieb für Erkenntnis. Zu viel Wohlbefinden führt zu Faulheit und Antriebslosigkeit. Das könnte ich als Aphorismus kaufen. Aber dazu muss man doch das Glück nicht verachten, sondern eben gerade begehren oder anstreben! Also genau das Gegenteil!


Man muss das Glück (Vergleiche Schlaraffenland) verachten, um Erkenntnis zu erlangen.
Trakl: "Nur dem, der das Glück verachtet, wird Erkenntnis" = wer nicht glücklich ist (man kann nicht verachten und glücklich sein. Verachten und Glücklichsein schließen einander aus) - Hier stimme ich im Ergebnis zu, sehe aber den Ausgangspunkt anders, er heißt nicht "wer glücklich ist", sondern "wer das Glück verachtet" (wem die Frage des Glückes  gleichgültig ist, wer nicht glücklich ist, nicht mal glücklich sein will - sondern Erkenntnis/Erleuchtung/plötzliche Einsicht anstrebt.)


----------



## jedna

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe euere Diskussion bzgl. Glück und Erkenntnis verfolgt und muss dabei immer wieder an Schopenhauer denken.
Ein erstklassiger Querdenker, wahrscheinlich entstanden aus Weltschmerz und persönlichem Unglück. In der Verzweiflung
kann man sich dann als Opfer wälzen, oder man kann sich dagegen wehren, gerade durch eine Querdenkerische Attitude und/oder durch sich irgendetwas Positives daraus (aus dem Unglück) entstanden zu versprechen So in etwa empfinde ich das auch bei Trakl. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Hutschi

jedna said:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich habe euere Diskussion bzgl. Glück und Erkenntnis gefolgt und muss dabei immer wieder an Schopenhauer denken.
> Ein erstklassiger Querdenker, wahrscheinlich entstanden aus Weltschmerz und persönlichem Unglück. In der Verzweiflung
> kann man sich dann als Opfer wälzen, oder man kann sich dagegen wehren, gerade durch eine Querdenkerische Attitude.
> So in etwa empfinde ich das auch bei Trakl. Was meint ihr?




Wie unglücklich er war, weiß ich nicht. Aber es war die große Zeit des Expressionismus, einschließlich der Verarbeitung von Weltschmerz. Auch im Gegensatz zu den Eltern. Becher wollte sich mit seiner Freundin zusammen erschießen, nur die Freundin starb, Trakl war sicher auch ein Ausbrecher, der dem damaligen Fortschritt skeptisch gegenüberstand, der ja das Schlaraffenland auf Erden verhieß, zumindestens fürs Bürgertum.

Er verwendet mit Sicherheit keinen wissenschaftlichen Sprachduktus, sonern einen expressionistisch übersteigerten, poetischen. 
Betrachte alles auch als Metapher.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Das ist ein anderer Kontext. Hier ist das Abstraktum die _Fähigkeit zur Einsicht (in etwas)_


Da stimme ich Dir zu. Es wird dort abstrakt verwendet -- entgegen deiner Aussage "weil _insight _nur als Konkretum und nicht als Abstraktum existiert" -- und daher wäre "insight" eben doch eine potentiell passende Übersetzung. Mehr wollte ich doch gar nicht gesagt haben: Abstrakt und unzählbar kann es verwendet werden und so kenne ich das Wort aus meinem naturwissenschaftlichen Background halt auch. Du kommst von einer ganz anderen Seite und hast demzufolge wohl eine andere Erfahrung mit dem Wort gehabt.



berndf said:


> Die Vorstellung, dass Erkenntnis oder Erleuchtung (vielleicht wäre ja _enlightenment _eine passendste Übersetzung ) das wahre Ziel sein sollte


Hm, für mich sind Erkenntnis und Erleuchtung nicht gerade Synonyme. Letzteres hat im Deutschen einen sehr viel spirituell-esoterischeren Klang, im Englischen existieren dagegen durchaus beide Bedeutungen parallel (Aufklärung / Age if Enlightenment; enlightenment as spiritual awakening). Wegen dieser Doppelbedeutung gefällt mir _enlightenment_ nicht so gut.



> und das Streben nach persönlichem Glück dem nur im Wege steht, ist schon recht verbreitet.


Hm, denkbar. So verquere Gedanken hege ich einfach nicht... Und warum sollten wir Trakl kein westliches Weltbild unterstellen? Ergibt es für dich irgendwie Sinn, dass Erkenntnis ausgerechnet nicht durch Streben nach Glück entsteht? Genau so ist es doch mannigfach entstanden! Innovation war von Steinzeit bis Neuzeit getrieben von Bedürfnissen, also von dem Finden von Lösungen für reale Probleme, Verringern von Leid, Vermehren von Wohlbefinden.

Wie genau stellen sich solche Pessimisten denn vor, dass aus der Ablehnung von Glück Erkenntnis entstehe? Wo genau kommt da die Erkenntnis ins Spiel? Miese Gefühle, Verzweiflung, Trauer, Kummer sind doch nun wahrlich nicht gerade Quell von Tatendrang, Innovation oder Einsicht. Im Gegenteil lähmen Verzweiflung und Depressionen doch gerade die Fähigkeit zur Erkenntnis und Einsicht.


----------



## jedna

Soweit ich weiß war er sehr unglücklich, trauernd um seine verstorbene Schwester, der er auch inhaltlich so manches Gedicht gewidmet hat. Sehr viel mehr weiß ich aber nicht über ihn.


----------



## berndf

Das ist richtig, ein optimistisches Weltbild kann man Trakl sicher nicht unterstellen. Die Sprache seiner Gedichte ist generell düster und pessimistisch. Es wäre durchaus vorstellbar, dass mit "Erkenntnis" die Erkenntnis gemeint ist, _dass die Welt ein Jammertal ist und auch nie besser werden wird und uns die Vorstellung, man könne Glück erheischen, nur blendet und uns davon abhält die Welt so zu sehen, wie sie wirklich ist, nämlich sch*.

Der Erste Weltkrieg und die literarische Ethik_


----------



## jedna

berndf said:


> Das ist richtig, ein optimistisches Weltbild kann man Trakl sicher nicht unterstellen. Die Sprache seiner Gedichte ist generell düster und pessimistisch. Es wäre durchaus vorstellbar, dass mit "Erkenntnis" die Erkenntnis gemeint ist, _dass die Welt ein Jammertal ist und auch nie besser werden wird und uns die Vorstellung, man könne Glück erheischen, nur blendet und uns davon abhält die Welt so zu sehen, wie sie wirklich ist, nämlich sch*.
> 
> Der Erste Weltkrieg und die literarische Ethik_



Ja, das könnte wirklich so sein, also dass man zu der Erkenntnis gelangt wie du sie hier beschreibst. Eine erfrischende Sehensweise, aber zur gleichen Zeit ein Beweis dafür dass (gute!/anspruchsvolle) Poesie viele Interpretationen zulässt. Im Link las ich dass er den Auftritt des Karl Kraus genossen hatte, und die Art wie er das formuliert deutet m.E. auch auf (s)eine selbstquälerische Psyche hin. Habe ein wenig herumgestöbert imText und ich fand ihn faszinierend. Danke dafür! Mal sehen ob dieser Band noch irgendwo zu erhalten ist...


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Hm, für mich sind Erkenntnis und Erleuchtung nicht gerade Synonyme. Letzteres hat im Deutschen einen sehr viel spirituell-esoterischeren Klang, im Englischen existieren dagegen durchaus beide Bedeutungen parallel (Aufklärung / Age if Enlightenment; enlightenment as spiritual awakening). Wegen dieser Doppelbedeutung gefällt mir _enlightenment_ nicht so gut.
> 
> ...



Für mich sind Erleuchtung (wie bei Heureka) und plötzliche Erkenntnis ungefähr synonym.

Ich bin aber zu Deutsch übergegangen, um feine Nuancen in Englisch nicht als "falsche Freunde" zu verwenden.


----------



## jedna

Wenn ich mir alle Duden Synonyme in Sachen Erkenntnis anseh, hat jeder Teilnehmer hier irgendwie Recht.
Da müßte noch einmal ein (Sprach)Gigant wie Heidegger aufstehen der diese Worte zu _einen _allumfassenden Neologismus schmieden könnte, dachte ich. Andererseits: gibt diese Vielfalt der Poesie, dem Leben, der Sprache (und diese Diskussion) nicht ihren Reiz...?


----------

